# Home at last! My NFO kittens pt2.



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok so the kittens are now home so thought I would start a new thread with a few pics and a video. It was not easy getting them to stay still long enough to take very good pics so I did the best I could and I thought I would do a video of them playing with their toy mouse as video doesn't require them to stay still 

Didn't sleep much last night as the kittens decided they wanted to play at about 4AM and started running around in the dark.

But here goes, I have uploaded the pics to an album as thats easyer than having to sort the sizes myself so I will post the link rather than posting the pics direct to the thread.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/puddycat-albums-home-last.html

And here is the video.........

New kittens with their toy mouse. - YouTube

Hope you like them


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics, they are both beautiful.,:thumbup:,:thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_just watched the video, they really have made themselves at home,_


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :thumbup: happy kittens!!!


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah they seem to be settling well. They use the litter tray, eat and drink fine, sleep at the bottom of the bed, they like the stuff we bought them and they don't scratch or chew anything they shouldn't so far 

They have been sleeping again for the last couple of hours so I suppose it will be play time again soon. Onslow keeps sneezing but other than that everythings good


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

Well that certainly brightened up my lunch break  they're gorgeous. Can I have them please?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

They are stunning


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't think that mouse is going to last long. They havn't stopped playing with it and it seems to be the only toy they want now, well that and the laser pointer, they absolutely love that aswell, either that or they are totally puzzled by it.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

gorgeous especially that Onslow!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely pictures and video. what i love about wegies they are so playful. i think your babies are more well behaved than my jj was at the age, unless they start tearing up tissues, digging into plant pots and being a general asbo child like he was lol


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Kalle and Kyrre were ASBO kits as well, especially fond of running up our legs. It didn't even matter if we weren't wearing clothes. Even now Kyrre will jump onto my shoulders . Karlo and Kaisa on the other hand were little angels!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

:001_wub::001_wub: Adorable kitties


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> lovely pictures and video. what i love about wegies they are so playful. i think your babies are more well behaved than my jj was at the age, unless they start tearing up tissues, digging into plant pots and being a general asbo child like he was lol


I am sure ours would be less well behaved if they got chance, we have made sure that everything is put away and nothing lying around for them and we don't have any plants yet as we have only lived here a few weeks and havn't really got around to things like that so everythings pretty plain and simple at the moment although they are getting more and more into exploring and testing things as days go by. This morning we found one nibbling at the TV power cable which they hadn't done before and last night and today they seem very interested in playing with the curtains, they hang on the floor so one hides underneath and the other tries to get him/her out.

Is it unusual that they don't like treats? Daisy has had a little bit of fish and some cat nip and she seems to love it but Onslow won't touch anything other than the dry cat food.

Managed to get some sleep last night and didn't get woken up untill 7.30am but I think they slept in the cat tree last night instead of on the bed.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

so cute!

i have forest cats too, wonderful breed  which breeder did you have them from?


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

Vixxen said:


> so cute!
> 
> i have forest cats too, wonderful breed  which breeder did you have them from?


The breeder is called Kornsvedes here in Sweden, here is their website, they have 2 more litters at the moment. Site is in Swedish though but if you want to look then here are what a few of the menu words mean..........

Våra katter - Our kats........ Shows a list of the adult cats they have.

Kattungar - Kittens.......... Shows a list of the litters, then if you click on the week in the box below each litter "2 veckor, 3 veckor, 4 veckor" and so on then you will get the pictures taken of them at that age.

Om oss - About us

Nyheter - News

Kontakt - Contact

Kullar - Litters........ Info on past litters.

Länkar - Links......... Links to other breeders sites etc.

Grönsakslandet - Vegetable patch.... The guy also grows veg.

Gästbok - Guest book.

Site link S*Kornsvedes Norska Skogkatter

Ours are from the Leaves Eyes litter and were named Secret and Melusine before we got them. If you click the name of the kitten you get the song they were named after lol


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Puddycat said:


> Ours are from the Leaves Eyes litter and were named Secret and Melusine before we got them. If you click the name of the kitten you get the song they were named after lol


lol funnily enough im a leaves eyes fan! i see the breeders name alot of their cats after metal bands/songs, how sweet


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

Vixxen said:


> lol funnily enough im a leaves eyes fan! i see the breeders name alot of their cats after metal bands/songs, how sweet


Yeah the breeders are big metal fans. Their new names Onslow and Daisy are a bit less metal


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

Sleepy time.


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Very cute


----------

